

Alan Moore Kickstarter - His Heavy Heart - fmitchell0
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1288561702/alan-moore-and-mitch-jenkins-his-heavy-heart

======
kylelibra
Alan Moore is the guy behind classics like Watchmen and V for Vendetta in case
you didn't know.

To say he is quite the character is a bit of an understatement:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Moore](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Moore)

~~~
smrtinsert
I like to think of him as the Richard Stallman of comic books.

------
ianterrell
Alan Moore is one of my favorite writers, and I've been considering doing a
Kickstarter in the next several months, so I've been watching this Kickstarter
with trepidation (after pitching in my own contribution, of course).

If he doesn't reach his funding goal with his crazy imagination and track
record of creating great art, what chance do I have? :)

------
xsmasher
Has anyone seen the previous shorts, and are they any good?

~~~
ianterrell
I watched Jimmy's End when it came out, and enjoyed it overall. It was good
but not excellent. Still, seeing Alan Moore come out on stage at the end gave
me a delightful little fanboy thrill.

